# Surge Protector



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Bought surge protector today. Hope it is worth the bucks. Also bought a park conversion kit. Mostly to keep the mice and other critters out.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Ho vdub, in you research did you come across something that protects against both power surges and low voltage (brown power)? I have just recently learned such a beast exists. Apparantly they are very expensive. Some of what I read says a lot of damage can come from too little power same as too much. My knowledge of electricity is very llimited.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I didn't even look for something to protect from brown out. I guess something like that could happen in an rv park where all the a/c's come on at the same time. I guess I'll just hope for the best. I thought I should have some protection, tho, and thought this was not too bad a buy, so got it. Maybe I'll do some research on the low-voltage protector. Not sure what it would entail, tho.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool item - I never even thought of doing this. Ok who out there is the expert on this topic that can enlighten us..it sure sounds like a great idea.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You know I never thought of getting one of those either
Well another thing to put on the to buy list.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You know, I wondered about that when I first noticed it in the Campiong Workd magazine.

But, in y'all's honest opinions, is it a _necessary_ item?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

mswalt said:


> You know, I wondered about that when I first noticed it in the Campiong Workd magazine.
> 
> But, in y'all's honest opinions, is it a _necessary_ item?
> 
> ...


I think it would be a great purchase if you keep your trailer plugged in all the time. One surge of energy could fry lots of expensive goodies. Another thing to consider... When youre hooked up at a campsite you are depending on the wiring there to be grounded properly. Trailers dont have a closed grounding. The most they have is where the jacks meet the ground and thats not true if you use boards or leveler blocks.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Not a bad idea, I've read quite a few stories about people having problems with surges as well as too little voltage.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just got my Camping World flyer today and they have these "Autoformers". They protect you from surges and brown outs....a little pricy but the are on sale







!

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=3251&src=OSLN

Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Whoa! Too pricey and a lot to lug around. Think I'll take the chance.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Looked around for a long time and talked to an electrician about what the real dangers are. In his opinion and that of several camp hosts is that much more damage occurs from under voltage than over. Generally there are few symptoms but it can cause the AC to burn up and the converter to overheat (both working too hard) also can cause much of the wiring to degrade if the trailer is trying top pull more juice than is available. Under voltage is more likely to occur as more people get on board or the weather heats up and AC are on. So I looked at two different options
Campingworld
and
Progressive Industries

Went with the PI because they can open it up and fix or upgrade if needed.

Jared


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

Yup.. You are right. Under a low voltage situation some electronic componets will have a current increase to make up for it. This usually means much more heat in the given component. Voltage and Amperage are in direct relation. One goes up the other goes down and so on.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Probably would be a good idea to get one of these. The parks we stay at have not been a problem, but I guess you would never know until it was too late!









Gary, I would say 'a little pricy' may be the understatement of the day. WOW!

Still cheaper than replacing some of those appliances in the Outback though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I haven't done any research on surge protectors, but I have heard that they "wear out over time and will need replacement. Don't know how long to expect them to last, and I don't know if there's a way of teling when the are no longer effective.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> I haven't done any research on surge protectors, but I have heard that they "wear out over time and will need replacement. Don't know how long to expect them to last, and I don't know if there's a way of teling when the are no longer effective.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]54873[/snapback]​


The unit from progressive industries goes through a self test every time you supply power. It provides a series of fault codes for itself or the power supply.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Went with the PI because they can open it up and fix or upgrade if needed.


Price?

Mark


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Found this after a very short web search.

http://www.rvupgradestore.com/index.asp?Pa...PROD&ProdID=139

Looks like a useful product, but still $$. _I know it's a lot less than an AC, etc. _.







Wish I had the $ to have one myself.

Dreamtimers


----------

